# 96 How to replace Speed Sensor?



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2005)

I just bought a Speed Sensor online for $25. The dealer wanted $171 for it!

I know it goes in or on the transmission? Does anyone have details on how to replace the sensor?

Thanks!

John

1996 Nissan Altima GXE Automatic


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

open hood, and look at tranny, there is a sensor right there on the top of the bell housing, its kinda L shaped if i remember correctly. disconnect the sensor from harness, then i think its a 10mm bolt, take it off and replace with new sensor...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2005)

erik2282 said:


> open hood, and look at tranny, there is a sensor right there on the top of the bell housing, its kinda L shaped if i remember correctly. disconnect the sensor from harness, then i think its a 10mm bolt, take it off and replace with new sensor...


Thanks Eric!

I thought it was underneath the tranny and the car had to be jacked up?

I know there is a sensor where you are talking about, but I think that is 1 of the 2 02 sensors.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

there is an 02 sensor coming out of the manifold near the e-fans, but the speed sensor is on the tranny itself...


----------

